# Another 'which Vic am I?'



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

I finally got a few snaps of him colored up. Sorry about the poor picture quality, my real camera's down at the moment.  (Try sitting back from the monitor)




























Thanks!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hard one. You sure it is a Vic cichlid and not one of the other Victoria Basin Cichlids?


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

24Tropheus said:


> Hard one. You sure it is a Vic cichlid and not one of the other Victoria Basin Cichlids?


Nope.


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

Any guesses? Maybe Pundamilia Igneopinnis?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Alowishus said:


> Any guesses? Maybe Pundamilia Igneopinnis?


No, it isn't that fish. Not really sure, so many of them have the same basic colouration, and are prone to hybridization.


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

Did I mention that this fish is juvenile?

If they're all so similar, how are you so sure it's not igneopinnis? Just asking.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Taking a stab in the dark....I think it's possibly some type of Hap hybrid (fyreri would be my guess)


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

esparzar1 said:


> Taking a stab in the dark....I think it's possibly some type of Hap hybrid (fyreri would be my guess)


Stabs in the dark will sometimes go right through the bugger's heart. :wink:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Alowishus said:


> If they're all so similar, how are you so sure it's not igneopinnis? Just asking.


Wrong body shape.


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> Alowishus said:
> 
> 
> > If they're all so similar, how are you so sure it's not igneopinnis? Just asking.
> ...


Ah.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

dorsal...anil...tail formation stripes on sides count and haps dont have rounded tail fins but some times nether do peacock's but thats my vote


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

Lithochromis xanthopteryx ( http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Pigneopinus.htm )

These have been sold here in the U.S. under the name Hap. "black and orange", P. nyererei "black and orange", P. igneopinus and any combination of the above (I purchased them as "black and orange" a few years back). According to other keepers the similarly colored P. igenopinus does not occur in the hobby here.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Jason S said:


> Lithochromis xanthopteryx ( http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Pigneopinus.htm )
> 
> These have been sold here in the U.S. under the name Hap. "black and orange", P. nyererei "black and orange", P. igneopinus and any combination of the above (I purchased them as "black and orange" a few years back). According to other keepers the similarly colored P. igenopinus does not occur in the hobby here.


Could be I guess but females colouration on that fish is real drab and the males have pointed fins. Yep?
Think we may be still looking. Erm any more photos of a few of the others if you have em?
Or a photo of it at a later date. Kind of confused as to the sex of the one photoed.
If we are talking hybrid then egg spots does not always denote male.

All the best James


----------

